# [SOLVED] Cannot Unmute in Windows Server 2003



## 3PointJ (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi guys,

Got another problem.

We are using Windows Server 2K3 at work. We use Remote Desktop for people on the road. At times they need sound for presentation etc. etc.

Now, on the server in Sound Properties 'Mute' is selected. Now I can uncheck it, and a 'Beep' noises happens. So I assume it works. I then click 'Apply' or 'Ok' and then it reverts back to being Muted.

Any idea why this would happen










Here is an Image to better demonstarte where I am talking about


----------



## zetterberg123 (Jul 9, 2008)

What was the solution to this problem?


----------



## jsulli33 (Sep 26, 2008)

If you go onto the server with Admin rights, you can go the Terminal Services Configuration in the Administrative Tools and then click on RDP-tcp setting, and locate Client Settings, you will want to remove the check for "disable the following" for Audio Mapping, click apply/ok and log out of your terminal session and log back on, you will then be able to click the mute, and unmute the audio setting. Hope this helps.


----------

